# 400W HID Thor



## ez78 (Mar 7, 2008)

My 400W metal halide Thor modification is now ready. This is a seriously fun toy even if it's a backpack system. Here are some pics. 

But first the main specs.

- 10MCP Thor serves as the host
- 400W PAR64 metal halide (short arc) lamp, about 30000 lumens and 6000K by chinese manufacturer, 700 hours life
- 400W electronic 110 VDC input ballast from china, has also dimmer function with potentiometer something like 50-100% power, didn't take advantage of this yet, but it works...
- Battery pack is made of 15 x 7.2V 3000mAh Nimh Sub-C RC batteries, 120 volts when charged
- Runtime limited to about 20 minutes so not to kill any of the 90 Nimh cells in the pack, once tested full 30 minutes, and batteries were not empty still
- I charge two RC-packs in series and with two chargers thats 4 of the 15 packs charging simultaneusly
- There is a volt meter, on/off with one of Thors stock swiches, connected to 12 RC packs, I use the ground wire in the 3-pole power cable to get this signal from the batteries
- 80mm fan cools the lamp, can be swiched on/off with a button, blue led indicates if fan is on
- 2 x 40mm fans in the ballast

I quess that's it. :devil:

Or did I forget something...













Battery weights about 5kg. No problem with a backpack.





The 400W electronic ballast has been bolted under Thor's belly. Thor is actually sitting on it. 






I opened the ballast and drilled three holes to the aluminum top plate to allow sturdy fastening with screws and nuts under Thors belly. Also the ballast internals can be seen in the background.






The 400W metal halide bulb, about 30k lumens and 7mm arc lenght.






There is some fire proof fiberglass fabric installed between the PAR64 lamp and the plastic parts to allow about 20 minutes runtime without anything melting .











80mm fan is used to cool the par64 lamp. Air is pushed in from the rear and warm air exits from the stock ventilation holes around the bulb.






Quick shootout between Larryk14 and 400W HID Thor. 200 meters to the target tree. Camera settings are 6" F5.6. 

The HID thor gives much higher spot brightness but actually the LK14 might have better flood. This is what I wanted, more spot intensity and throw compared to the LK14 but still with monster lumens. 

The white balance of camera was not locked. Maybe the warmer color temperature of the halogen gives it some advantage. The metal halide is about 6000K. HID beam appears more intense. Overall the good old Larryk14 is a suprisingly tough competitor but the HID delivers quite scorching hot spot.

I think next I will do something like 1000 meters shoot out, looks like the HID Thor 400W is more a thrower. 


Reference pic.






Larryk14






400W HID Thor


----------



## vee73 (Mar 7, 2008)

Aika makee lyysä!!:wave:


----------



## Stereodude (Mar 7, 2008)

Impressive!


----------



## BVH (Mar 7, 2008)

looks like a nicely done mod! Good job!

If you know, what starting voltage was your Larrky14 at when you turned it on and what was it at when you snapped the shot (or how long between starting the Larryk14 and snapping the shot?)


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 7, 2008)

how much is the whole setup? 

AWESOME light....:wave:


----------



## ez78 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi BVH, 

Thanks.  Larryk14 was running with about steady 29V when the shots were taken. I have a volt meter in the light. Also the batteries were equipped with insulation against the cold weather. My Larryk14 now uses a 10Ah Nimh battery setup, gives nice steady output. Fully charged it is about 34V and holds at about 29 volts for couple of first minutes when running.


----------



## ez78 (Mar 7, 2008)

rizky_p,

Parts were about 700 euros, about $1000. Maybe not the cheapest setup. But It's amazing fun to go take a walk with this thing. I actually like the cool white blueish output too. Looks special and draws attention too, haha. I think my first photos didn't really do justice to this thing. I'll learn to use my camera and take more shots in the future.


----------



## sizzlechest (Mar 7, 2008)

:goodjob:


----------



## scott.cr (Mar 7, 2008)

YOU'RE A MANIAC! I LOVE IT!!!

Question: Why did you even bother using the Thor housing?! For a light like that you need to get something custom machined baby!!


----------



## matrixshaman (Mar 7, 2008)

Ooooh - Nice and cool pics too. What's a 400w HID bulb run? Expensive I'm guessing.


----------



## ez78 (Mar 7, 2008)

Haha, thanks scott. 

I am proud to be a maniac in this field. It's fun, lol. I quess I like this Thor shell since it provides at least some stealth element to this monster light. It's fun when someone is expecting a normal Thor output and this is 10X+ Thor. Although there is about one minute wait for the full brighness it is actually instantly kind of bright when swiched on, like normal thor or something. And after that the real fun begins.


----------



## Nos (Mar 7, 2008)

wooooah amazing!!   

man nice mod I LOVE IT ^^ can u give us some details to your construction? and maybe some more beamshots, im totally impressed by this ^^

......well 700 euros are quite a lot but, not for this :devil:

btw: how well does the Powercon work? *
edit: erm skip that question  POWERCON!!!!


----------



## DM51 (Mar 7, 2008)

That is a _TERRIFIC_ light! Superb work - what a mega-monster! 

Lol, would I be right in saying that when you finally switched it off, there was a hissing noise and steam rising from the blackened trench where the snow had melted all the way to that now severely scorched tree?


----------



## Nos (Mar 7, 2008)

hmmm im really thinking about eating 3 month only water and bread to found this mod 

all thumbs up!! whats the name of that mod?


----------



## ICUDoc (Mar 7, 2008)

Woohoo! That's awesome.
Looks VERY "Back to the Furure" meets "Ghostbusters". Don't cross the streams!!!!
What a ripper!


----------



## ez78 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi DM51,

Haha, I quess that tree might not grow any leaves next summer, but it was spectacular ending for it. I might go and chop it down and warm my sauna with it.


----------



## ez78 (Mar 7, 2008)

matrixshaman,

The PAR64 400W metal halide short arc lamp was about $170 delivered to me. Made in china, seems to be ok quality. They give about 700 hours life to this. We'll see. I'll have a spare lamp soon.


----------



## ez78 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nos,

Hmmmh, the powercon connector/plug system is working nicely. No problems with 120 volts and about 4 amps. Was this what you meant?


----------



## N10 (Mar 7, 2008)

insanee....LOL


----------



## Flashanator (Mar 7, 2008)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


Nothing Short of absoulutly amazing ez, I can't believe it. What runtime do you get? 

Must feel so good to have light like this, just laughing at everyone with far less, :hahaha: Like me.


----------



## Hallis (Mar 7, 2008)

My god!

I love it!!!

Shane


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 7, 2008)

Would you share which ballast you are using.

Please do a 1000m or more beamshot. this is sooo bright..aah!!


----------



## ez78 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello Flashanator, 

It's about 20 minutes with fully charged batteries. This I have managed many times. I want to be safe and not to kill any of the 90 cells. Theoretically the battery pack is good for about 45 minutes hot from the charger. I have once run this 30 minutes. But I can't actually trust the volt meter, it's more like last reminder. I use a timer. By the way the volt meter is connected to 12 x 7.2V RC packs, because it only has so many digits, 100V max...


----------



## Hallis (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh also. At second glance It appears you're using Kyosho plugs on your battery packs. Have you thought of switching to Deans for a little less resistance? that's what I use on all my packs on my R/C cars. 

Shane


----------



## Davekan (Mar 7, 2008)

Very good ez78, It looks to have very good beam for that size arc in
8" reflector. and lots of lumans.

Cool:thumbsup:

Dave:thumbsup:


----------



## ez78 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi there Hallis,

The primary circuit is permanently done with crimp connectors. Will easily handle the 4 amps, basicly it's just solid wire all the way. For safety there is a 20 amps fuse in the middle of the battery pack that I usually remove when I store the battery. Only the charging plugs use Tamiya connectors.


----------



## ez78 (Mar 7, 2008)

Davekan, 

Yeah I was actually expecting more floody device too. But was quite happy when I first fired it up outdoors and the beam was tight and delivers light very far away. 

Hmmh, maybe I could also do a video of the startup. 0-1 minutes with something like the Illuminator already running in the backgroung...


----------



## Ra (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats on the successfull completion of this super-project ez !!

Looks very impressive!

Can you take some more beamshots with shorter exposure time, I think the difference with the LK14 will be more noticable..

Enjoy it..

Best,

Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Ra,

Yep, the pics are little bit over exposed. Next time I will use lower exposure. Altleast with this distance and snow on the ground.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 7, 2008)

Really great job. I really love the voltmeter, switch, and the blue LED. I imagine people look at you walking with that!!!


----------



## ez78 (Mar 8, 2008)

vee73 said:


> Aika makee lyysä!!:wave:



Hello vee73, thanks, kiitoksia vaan. :wave:


----------



## larryk (Mar 8, 2008)

Excellent job. Need a few more beam-shots.


----------



## ez78 (Mar 9, 2008)

Lux, yeah I quess I will be getting my share of attention with this thing. 

There were some joggers and people walking their dogs when I took the pics. Some of them stayed and watched the whole light show, although from a safe distance. I think I heard some uuuh and wow...Or maybe it was just me. 


Larryk, I'll go do some shots pretty soon I think. In couple of weeks. Right now the weather is often crappy.

By the way the humming noise from the cooling fans is a nice effect. There are 3 fans in the system. In addition to the 80mm fan I installed there are two small fans in the ballast. Although outdoors you hardly hear them, with wind and all.


----------



## ez78 (Mar 9, 2008)

I put some specs on the first page and at least one new construction pic.


----------



## 276 (Mar 25, 2008)

GOOD GOD THATS BRIGHT, NEVER CEASE TO AMAZE ME


----------



## roguesw (Mar 25, 2008)

You know the scene in Predator when Jesse Ventura straps on the minigun
this is the flashlight equivalent
you need a backpack for the batteries and a sling for the light.
Time to go to town
Awesome build


----------



## ez78 (Mar 29, 2008)

I allways enjoyed that scene in Predator. 

I had the light measured for output wavelenghts. Everything under 300nm is pretty much filtered out but there is some kind of spike of energy at 360nm which is still UV A region. Not the most dangerous or energetic radiation but could cause some irritation in eyes maybe depending on the duration of use and stuff. 

So this light might be good for frying vampires too, like in Blade. 

I might post a picture of the spectrum scan later...

Still no new beam shots, been little busy.


----------



## Ra (Mar 30, 2008)

larryk said:


> Excellent job. Need a few more beam-shots.




Need alot more beamshots!!!


Ra.


----------



## ez78 (Mar 31, 2008)

Here is the spectrum of the light, it's a kind of big picture so only a link:


http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc244/ezax0/Spectrum-1.jpg

Oh, and the green line has no meaning, just something in the software you could configure...


----------



## IsaacHayes (Mar 31, 2008)

Great build! Where did you get the voltmeter?


----------



## ez78 (Apr 1, 2008)

IsaacHayes said:


> Great build! Where did you get the voltmeter?



The voltmeter is from ebay. This one:

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...trt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=32&fsoo=2

Smallest I could find. I installed it into a small DIY electronics device box. Keeps the meter out from hot places and there wasn't that much room either.


----------



## Snesley Wipes (Apr 1, 2008)

I would love to see some more beam shots...preferably at a moving car. Or maybe a house.


----------



## Jay R (Apr 2, 2008)

Snesley Wipes said:


> I would love to see some more beam shots...preferably at a moving car.


 
And then some close ups of the car wraped around a tree because the driver couldn't see.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Apr 7, 2008)

Now you just need to create 2 more identical 400W Thor lights... and then you could invite 2 of your friends to go trick or treating with you at Halloween.(Dressed as the Ghostbusters -who else?)
IMDB reference here:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087332/


That sobbing noise you hear is my 3D Mag85,crying in the corner next to your mega-Thor.(If flashlights were alive,that is...)


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Apr 7, 2008)

WOW!  If someone ever losses a dog I know who to ask for help. 


Special request for a CPF salute! (aka a beamshot into the night sky).


----------



## ez78 (Apr 7, 2008)

I was going to go take some beam shots last saturday but it was raining. I also found a place where I am able light edge of a forest quite brightly from 1.2 km away with the Thor. But I would have to carry my stuff there, have to leave the car quite far away, so maybe I won't use this place. We'll see.

My Larryk14 is also now temporarily upgraded to 1000W and I'd like to see how it compares now. I also drive it very hard. Haven't done any outdoors comparisons with the 1000W and metal halide yet. Thanks plasmaman for the 1000W lamp!


----------



## ez78 (Apr 12, 2008)

I wanted to see how the Amondotech Illuminator 35W hid compares to the 400W HID monster outdoors so I went to take some shots. 

Also most people know what 35W hid lights look like so this is usefull comparison too. Gives some perspective. Sorry about the crooked camera I was little sloppy.

Camera settings are 2" F5.6. About 300 meters to the forest. 

And there is nothing wrong with my 35W HID it is an extremely bright light too, just looks like a candle when the 400W monster is around. 


Illuminator 35W HID






400W HID Thor






(The sky seems to be changing its color slightly in the pictures, I quess its because the color balance was on auto setting. Forgot to lock.)



Well, here's the location and distance using google earth.


----------



## petrev (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi EZ,

Looking Good . . . :thumbsup:

Can you do some comparison shots with the LK14-PK1000W 
- if you have the 1000W hooked up and if you get the time ? ? ?

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## ez78 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi petrev

Actually that was my first intention yesterday, but then I got lazy and only took the Illuminator. It was easier to carry since my Larryk14-PK1000W and the 400W HID are both backpack systems. But I'll definetly have to do comparison some day soon with the 1000W. I think it will be quite close battle between these hyperlights.


----------



## petrev (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks EZ

Double runtime for the 400W-HID

Can't find anyone who makes a 30V-DC Ballast at a sensible price ! !! or even a 60V one ? ???? ??

Ah Well :shrug:

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## ez78 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, it might be that such low voltage ballasts with high power are very rare. I was originally prepared to use a 600W sine inverter to produce 240 AC for the ballast but then got lucky and had all the right incredients materialize before me, including the 110V DC ballast. 

If you knew that your ballast could handle modified sine voltage then the inverter would only be like 2kg extra weight in the system. My 600W sine device is about 3kg, quite pleased I didn't have to carry it around.


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 21, 2008)

I love seeing this light again. To think that there are these lights which put the Larry14K to shame is just ridiculously wonderful. Now we need this vs. Petrev's 4557 1000W vs. JetskiMark's Blitz.

Oh and BVH can bring some of his Tinker Toys too!


----------



## ez78 (May 22, 2008)

Just an update that the monster HID is still working flawlessly. Not much hours on it yet. Maybe 2-3 hours (edited). There aren't many usefull applications for this light but it's good know it's there.  I've got a new lady friend and it's stealing some time from this hobby but I intend to do the 1000W versus monster HID shootout sometime, when things settle down a bit.


----------



## husky20 (May 22, 2008)

Man that thing is sick:sick2:and i mean that in a good way holey mackeral:thumbsup::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::rock:


----------



## lctorana (May 22, 2008)

That is just awe-inspiring.

Puts all my PAR36 work to shame.


----------



## Flashanator (May 22, 2008)

I never get tired of looking at this thread, Its so insane. Wouldnt this just destroy the hyperblitz on throw beyond imagination? sealed beam with so much more lumens, Id love to see it with a diffuser lens.


----------



## ez78 (May 22, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> I never get tired of looking at this thread, Its so insane. Wouldnt this just destroy the hyperblitz on throw beyond imagination? sealed beam with so much more lumens, Id love to see it with a diffuser lens.



Well, I suspect the bliz has got higher quality reflector. With larger diameter. It's more tuned for throw maybe. The monster HIDs' reflector is not a perfect razor sharp looking mirror. There is just slight softness to the coating. I think this gives the beam some kind of smoothness. Or maybe its the relatively large arc size. But then there are the ridiculous amounts of lumens to throw around too. Would be interesting shootout.


----------



## BVH (May 22, 2008)

Seems like a mod should move this to the HID section. I keep forgetting about it here.


----------



## Patriot (May 24, 2008)

I've missed this thread until now because I spend my time in the HID section.

Anyhow....what an incredible homemade lumen monster!! It's so nicely executed too! This and Ra's short-arc have to be the most amazing thor mods ever.

Thanks for sharing this serious work of art with us.


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey ez, you going to show us "Lumen Hungry Flashaholics" some more beamshots???

400w HID vs. GE 1000w :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Jul 16, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I've missed this thread until now because I spend my time in the HID section.


I think following this and earlier suggestions, this thread _does_ belong in the HID section, so I'll move it there unless the OP objects.

Just as a reminder to people who may have forgotten it, or not seen it - there is a "Thread of Interest" in the HID section listing The BIG Lights, and this light already has a place of honor there.


----------



## DCarlton (Jul 18, 2008)

Why don't the pictures work now? or is it my computer playing up. They worked a couple of days ago and they were awsom!!


----------



## chalshus (Jul 20, 2008)

They work fine here.


----------



## DCarlton (Jul 20, 2008)

They do work fine just not on some of works computers, must be a setting been altered, i should have edited my post. 

I am in awe of the beam shot, more please. Great work ez thats impressive.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, I missed this thread too. Great job on that light!


----------



## DM51 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nitro said:


> Wow, I missed this thread too.


If you look in the "Threads of Interest" sticky in this forum, you will see a thread called The BIG Lights. This light is in there, and maybe some others you may have missed. LOL, in fact one of yours is there!


----------



## ez78 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nights are slowly getting darker here. At mid summer it does not get dark at all here, but soon it is again time to take the monster lights out from the closet.


----------



## guiri (Jul 30, 2008)

NOw, if you could only fit those batteries inside that bad boy


----------



## Flashanator (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi ez,

Are you planning on a comparison of the 400w HID vs. the PK1000w???

:thumbsup:


----------



## ez78 (Aug 12, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Hi ez,
> 
> Are you planning on a comparison of the 400w HID vs. the PK1000w???
> 
> :thumbsup:



I have been planning it for some time. I am pretty sure it will happen but can't say when yet. I've had too much other stuff to do lately. Both lights are in perfect condition and waiting to be unleashed.


----------



## ez78 (Aug 13, 2008)

By the way since the parts that I used for my Thor mod are no longer available I have been doing some googling every now and then to find other manufacturers. 

This was a manufacturer I was not aware before:

http://amglo.com/architectural_par.html

They seem to have 400W par64 metal halide lamp. Might be interesting to someone.


Edit: Actually these were even more interesting with the very narrow spot option:

http://amglo.com/stage_studio_lighting.html

I wonder what kind of ballasts should be used and if they manufacture those too....


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 18, 2008)

Interesting links. We are a crazy bunch here. How is your creation holding up after 6 months?


----------



## ez78 (Aug 18, 2008)

I haven't used it much in the summer. Only couple of short runs to amaze friends who hadn't seen it yet. Too light nights here. But anyways, it should be as good as new. I have charged the battery pack couple of times during the summer to keep it in good shape. 

Right now I have too much things to do in my life, but I know I will get more spare time later and then I will play with the monster again.

Btw, little off topic. I just put together one of those aspherical maglites using the KD drop-in kit. It's the most fun led light I own so far.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 18, 2008)

Sticky Wicked!
Very classy job!

Where the panning rows of lights for the nuclear reactor?


----------



## White_Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

2 words....


holy shiat!!!!

damn..now THAT is damn bright. i have never seen a light that bright! whats it take to build something like that??


----------



## ez78 (Aug 24, 2008)

windstrings: I managed to keep the panning lights out from the pictures but they are there of course.

White_Shadow: Thanks. It's bright allright.  The pictures on the first page are little bit overexposed but work well enough for comparison with the larry14. The pics with the illuminator are on the other hand slightly underexposed maybe. I should go do better shots.

This is interesting. Now the previously unavailable PAR64 lamp my Thor uses seems to be available again from a different company. Atleast pictures and specs are the same. The 4. MH SHORT ARC PAR64 seems to be just the thing on the linked page below. Someone go ahead and do a 1200W version or something, or maybe I will...

http://www.s-lighting.com/pro1b.html


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 24, 2008)

ez, in order to keep your flashaholic status. you now must make that 1200w version

That would be supernatural...


----------



## White_Shadow (Aug 24, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> ez, in order to keep your flashaholic status. you now must make that 1200w version
> 
> That would be supernatural...




the 1200w version rises in the morning and sets in the evening!


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## windstrings (Aug 26, 2008)

I think you might have to borrow Schwarzeneggers Plasma Gun and reroute it to the bulb to get that kind of juice.  

Whatever the next Bad boy light.... it has to stay portable... even if it weighs 50 lbs.... lets keep it portable...... I can carry about 50 lbs of LiIon comfortably on my back in a backpack and that leaves my hands free for the light!

Make it happen, Number 1!


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 26, 2008)

yea i work out to be the hulk so I can wield such a devastating monstrous light.


----------



## K_Labs (Nov 11, 2008)

I was just curious how much something like that beast weighs? You said you carry that thing in a back pack? Nice mod I can't say I've ever seen anything like that.:candle:

Also what is that kind of light intended to be used on? I am new to the forums and I was looking for a portable DIY HID setup but it needs to be as light weight and compact as possible. 1k us dollars is a bit out of my price range.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 11, 2008)

I was just about to bump this thread, I Don't think ez is returning to CPF 

Was hoping to hear if his working on a any new HID monster ideas...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> I was just about to bump this thread, I Don't think ez is returning to CPF



Hmmm... interesting, what makes you say that?


----------



## ez78 (Nov 12, 2008)

K_Labs: The battery weights about 5 kg. Not bad at all in a back pack. I don't have any practical uses for the light, it's too bright.  I build it just for fun. 

Hi Flash, actually I am reading the forums every day. I've just been too busy and little bit lazy to log in and type something. The 400W beast is doing well. No new monster designs for now. 

I won't promise any beam shots this time, it'll just be a surprise when it happens. I'll be around.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 12, 2008)

ez78 said:


> Hi Flash, actually I am reading the forums every day... I'll be around.


I'm delighted to hear you haven't gone!

But of course I should have remembered - there's nooooo escape from CPF.... we're all dooooomed to be here foreverrrrrrr...... _[cue spooky music, mad laughter, rattling chains, lightning etc]_


----------



## short1uk (Nov 12, 2008)

O M G

that made me drool! That's amazing!!!!

I have one I got in costco looks like that supposed to be 15 million candles. 

But that thing is truly amazing!

Catherine


----------



## csshih (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## riikonen (Nov 30, 2008)

ez78 said:


> There aren't many usefull applications for this light but it's good know it's there.



We would find good use for your lamp. Using it as a light source for creating halos in diamond dust. A couple of links:

http://www.atoptics.co.uk/fz145.htm
http://www.atoptics.co.uk/fz146.htm
http://www.kolumbus.fi/jukka.ruoskanen/Halot/131207/index.html
http://www.ursa.fi/blogit/ice_crystal_halos/index.php


----------



## guiri (Nov 30, 2008)

Well damn Sam! I've lived close to the Arctic circle for around 4 years and I don't remember seeing anything like that. Cool.

riikonen. I recognized the name Rovaniemi when I read it and I had to look it up and I know why. I used to live in Boden and a few months in Piteå and I know we used to cross the border to Finland to buy meat I think as it was cheaper 

Satana Pärkäle or however it's spelled 

George


----------



## earthlight (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello guys (and gals if there are any)!



guiri said:


> Satana Pärkäle or however it's spelled
> 
> George


 
Ah ha ha, that's about the basic vocabulary that you'd need here in Finland. :santa:

Anyway, this is my first post here. I have a host of flashlights, maybe a dozen of them. My HokusFokus (coast/ledlenser) and cyclops thor x platinum see most use.

I'm about to HID modify the cyclops, we'll see how that goes... :naughty:

Earthlight


----------



## guiri (Dec 1, 2008)

Istto vitto or whatever 

Send me some pics of Finland. I haven't been up north in 30 years


----------



## ez78 (Dec 1, 2008)

riikonen, 

Those are very beautiful halos. So there might be some use for the monster after all..




guiri said:


> Satana Pärkäle or however it's spelled
> 
> George



Lol, you guyz. 

It's saatana, perkele. Haha.


----------



## guiri (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, well, I think I got my point across


----------



## riikonen (Dec 1, 2008)

ez78 said:


> Those are very beautiful halos. So there might be some use for the monster after all..



Yes. Your lamp would be perfect tool for fighting against light pollution. The brighter the beam, the better contrast against the background sky and the better halos.


----------



## jason 77 (Dec 5, 2008)

This is a great thread!!! 


I was wondering weather the 400 watt MH bulbs you can buy for salt water aquariums would put out as much light? I see they are 400 watts but doesn't tell you how many lumen's they put out? Does anyone know?


----------



## ez78 (Dec 6, 2008)

I think it would give about the same amount of lumens, or maybe even more but it would be totally floody. You would not be able to create any kind of beam with those bulbs.


----------



## fareast (Jan 9, 2009)

Nothing much more to add except for my OMG's and 's. 

But still, oh my god what a light!!! :bow:


----------



## ez78 (Jan 9, 2009)

Haha, thanks fareast.

By the way there are some more pics about this light in other threads. 

This is the thread where it all begun:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/183090&page=5

Atleast the batterypack is shown on that page naked.


And here are some beams:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209567&page=4

They are some what over exposed. Just for fun as seems to be the idea in that thread. The vertical beam is close to reality and what eyes saw.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Mar 3, 2010)

Good Job. It's a very monster! :devil:


----------



## ez78 (Mar 3, 2010)

I had some of my 400W HID shots scattered around the forum and I thought I could gather them here for easy viewing. Here goes:


----------



## windstrings (Mar 3, 2010)

Will that go on my keychain?


----------



## sqchram (Mar 3, 2010)

windstrings said:


> Will that go on my keychain?


 
yup.

http://www.bgcarlisle.com/montreal/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/Big-keychain.jpg


----------



## windstrings (Mar 3, 2010)

Now thats a keychain!


----------



## ez78 (Mar 4, 2010)

windstrings said:


> Will that go on my keychain?




This might result in bad posture and back pains.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Mar 4, 2010)

Those photos are great! Man I *love* HID spotlights! Upgrading hand held flashlights just hasn't been anywhere nearly as impressive as it used to be ever since I got into spotlights recently.

Blowing away expensive flashlights with even a simple, cheap spotlight has become a new hobby of mine. :devil:


----------



## windstrings (Mar 4, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> Those photos are great! Man I *love* HID spotlights! Upgrading hand held flashlights just hasn't been anywhere nearly as impressive as it used to be ever since I got into spotlights recently.
> 
> Blowing away expensive flashlights with even a simple, cheap spotlight has become a new hobby of mine. :devil:



I just got the Olight SR90 SST90 LED and its more impressive than a 35W HID, but there is a difference between "handheld" and mounted or fixed!


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 1, 2010)

Can you fry an egg on the glass ...... WOW that's light ......


----------



## ez78 (Sep 1, 2010)

MannyDLights said:


> Can you fry an egg on the glass ...... WOW that's light ......



I think I could fry some bacon on it but eggs might slide off because the glass is shaped like a bubble.


----------

